# Spotting Food Bloggers



## twistedAM (Jun 25, 2012)

Strange people around Brixton these days. On Saturday night i saw three different guys wearing cut-off jeans that were ironed and with turn-ups. 

I can only guess they are food bloggers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 25, 2012)

Did they photograph their meal orders with iPads?


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 25, 2012)

This was apres-meal as this might say (not that I read food blogs)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 25, 2012)

While looking up 'food bloggers' in 'urban dictionary' I came up with the word 'fouchebag' which describes a particularly unsavory food blogger. As you were.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2012)

http://foodwasteman.tumblr.com/

cunts


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> http://foodwasteman.tumblr.com/
> 
> cunts


Why? 
What's wrong with doing a food blog? 
I like reading them


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why?
> What's wrong with doing a food blog?
> I like reading them


 
"I enjoyed an education in a selection of highly ranked public schools, I went on to study at a top University, taking a First in English. Following graduation, I was lucky enough to be offered a job in London for a global corporation. I wanted to move to an area free from the nullifying effects of gentrification, something I cannot abide. I moved to Peckham. Peckham Rye actually. Rye Lane is the main shopping street, and is effectively the culinary equivilent of the red light districts the lads and I visited in Thailand..........."


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 25, 2012)

actually that has to be a pisstake right?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why?
> What's wrong with doing a food blog?
> I like reading them


 

read it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> "I enjoyed an education in a selection of highly ranked public schools, I went on to study at a top University, taking a First in English. Following graduation, I was lucky enough to be offered a job in London for a global corporation. I wanted to move to an area free from the nullifying effects of gentrification, something I cannot abide. I moved to Peckham. Peckham Rye actually. Rye Lane is the main shopping street, and is effectively the culinary equivilent of the red light districts the lads and I visited in Thailand..........."



Fair dos
That's just one blog though


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Strange people around Brixton these days. On Saturday night i saw three different guys *wearing cut-off jeans that were ironed and with turn-ups. *
> 
> I can only guess they are food bloggers.


 
Don't care what they do for fun, but this is just not fucking on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 25, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> actually that has to be a pisstake right?


 
Yeah it's not particularly clever but it clearly is.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 25, 2012)

That blog is pretty lolsome in places but otherwise shit.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2012)

I think he serious, in a Loaded/ Nuts sort of way


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 25, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Strange people around Brixton these days. On Saturday night i saw three different guys wearing cut-off jeans that were ironed and with turn-ups.
> 
> I can only guess they are food bloggers.


it's more that Hackney has gotten saturated with this sort of faux-hipster and they're having to turn elsewhere


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 25, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> it's more that Hackney has gotten saturated with this sort of faux-hipster and they're having to turn elsewhere


Or even to 'turn up' elsewhere.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 25, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> it's more that Hackney has gotten saturated with this sort of faux-hipster and they're having to turn elsewhere


 
These people were't hip (foodies are not hip). They were square.
I'm wondering if Next or somewhere like that sells such apparel for men.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 26, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> These people were't hip (foodies are not hip). They were square.
> I'm wondering if Next or somewhere like that sells such apparel for men.


that's why they're faux-hipsters
like faux-fur isn't the real thing
they often couple this shorty look with boat shoes(painful smiley)
and it's often worn by young men without the requisite thinness to carry off a pair of slim shorts(double painful smiley)


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 26, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> that's why they're faux-hipsters
> like faux-fur isn't the real thing
> they often couple this shorty look with boat shoes(painful smiley)
> and it's often worn by young men without the requisite thinness to carry off a pair of slim shorts(double painful smiley)


 
Get ya...I do think deck shoes were involved in at least one of these sartorial crimes.
It's the preppy look that they're after isn't it?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 27, 2012)

Oddly enough I asked a friend in the rag trade about the 'denim shorts with turn-ups' abomination a couple of weeks ago, as I was convinced it was one of those fads that would not survive being laughed at in the first year it hit the holiday resorts.

She reckons they were first seen on the catwalks at least three years ago - when they were confined to skinny youths with olive Mediterranean complexions. Her theory is that denim has replaced combat shorts with pockets as the new "edgy".

She draws my attention to:
Gant Rugger denim short
The horror, the horror...


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2012)

i was wearing turned up denim cut offs with deck shoes 5 years ago.

don't anymore tbf. not the deck shoes anyway. that was a 1 season aberation for me...


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 27, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> She reckons they were first seen on the catwalks at least three years ago - when they were confined to skinny youths with olive Mediterranean comlexions. Her theory is that denim has replaced combat shorts with pockets as the new "edgy".


 
They're about as edgy as a sphere.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 27, 2012)

That should have read 66edgy99


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a food blog. I have never worn ironed cut-off jeans.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Strange people around Brixton these days. On Saturday night i saw three different guys wearing cut-off jeans that were ironed and with turn-ups.
> 
> I can only guess they are food bloggers.


That's one way of describing them.


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2012)

i don't have a food blog btw. although i once did a cookery programme on the radio.

i also don't iron my cut-offs.


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 27, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> I have a food blog. I have never worn ironed cut-off jeans.


Do you own an iPad?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 27, 2012)

No.


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 27, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> No.


This just won't do.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 27, 2012)

On this thread we will mostly be sounding like our parents.


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2012)

editor said:


> That's one way of describing them.


how would you describe them?


----------



## madzone (Jun 27, 2012)

I keep reading this as 'Spitting Food Badgers'.

Just saying.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 27, 2012)

boohoo said:


> On this thread we will mostly be sounding like our parents.


 
 

YOU'RE NOT GOING OUT IN _THAT!  _

Come to urban75.  It's like visiting the 'rents but without the home cooked dinners and free laundry service.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 27, 2012)

boohoo said:


> On this thread we will mostly be sounding like our parents.


 
My parents are a bit more tolerant tbh.

I can see how they're annoying, but a lot of the hipster rage does sound a bit like 'why aren't these kids dressing like me/listening to the same music as me (some of them don't even like the Clash!)/doing the same things.'


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

killer b said:


> how would you describe them?


Who? Someone blogging about food?

Why, a 'food blogger' of course!


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> My parents are a bit more tolerant tbh.
> 
> I can see how they're annoying, but a lot of the hipster rage does sound a bit like 'why aren't these kids dressing like me/listening to the same music as me (some of them don't even like the Clash!)/doing the same things.'


I rather like seeing daft youth street fashion.

The bit I find so disappointing and depressing about much of the hipster scene is that it's just about completely devoid of any kind of politics or anger and it's a complete, total, deeply unoriginal, shameless rip off of the US Williamsburg hipster scene, down to the last self-obsessed detail.

I find it all all deeply conservative, deeply middle class and deeply dull.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 27, 2012)

boohoo said:


> On this thread we will mostly be sounding like pretentious wankers



Fixed.


----------



## fortyplus (Jun 27, 2012)

editor said:


> that it's just about completely devoid of any kind of politics or anger
> 
> I find it all all deeply conservative, deeply middle class and deeply dull.


this, completely


off topic but I cannot fucking believe how there is so little anger at the crap and corruption all around us, barclays casually rigging the markets, branson stealing the nhs from under our noses etc etc
(pls xcuse lack of caps, left hand injured and out of action for a while, brain a bit tramadolled)
revolutions are started by the bourgeoisie and the intellectuals
we need one now
so come on you brixvill hipsters stop wanking over your reflection in your ipad screens, fulfil your historic role and join the masses march...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 27, 2012)

What masses march? They're hardly unusual in being not very politically motivated are they - I'm not sure a pair of stupid trousers come with a responsibility to be the one starting the revolution.


----------



## Winot (Jun 27, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm not sure a pair of stupid trousers come with a responsibility to be the one starting the revolution.


 
What about those philanthropists eh?


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2012)

it's expecting a bit too much of youth culture to be political. it very rarely is ime. it's more about getting fucked, getting laid, dressing up & listening to awesome tunes. and being hated by the older generation, who think they're decadent scum. plus la change.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

killer b said:


> it's expecting a bit too much of youth culture to be political. it very rarely is ime. it's more about getting fucked, getting laid, dressing up & listening to awesome tunes. and being hated by the older generation, who think they're decadent scum. plus la change.


But when it comes to hipsters, they're not even particularly hated by the older generation on account of them sharing most of their values.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2012)

it seems they are


----------



## killer b (Jun 28, 2012)

You're such a joker ed.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2012)

madzone said:
			
		

> I keep reading this as 'Spitting Food Badgers'.
> 
> Just saying.



What?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2012)

Let's all laugh at the second generation middle classes moaning about shit.... Guffaw!!


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

killer b said:


> You're such a joker ed.


Ever been to Williamsburg? You can see the future there.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Let's all laugh at the second generation middle classes moaning about shit.... Guffaw!!


WTF are the "second generation middle classes"?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2012)

The first generation gentrifiers..


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

Kanda said:


> The first generation gentrifiers..


Still not sure who you mean. Could you give some examples please?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2012)

editor said:


> Still now sure who you mean. Could you give some examples please?



Can't be arsed.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 28, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> read it



It's good advice. It's a shame you didn't follow it yourself.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 28, 2012)

happyshopper said:


> It's good advice. It's a shame you didn't follow it yourself.


 
what ?


----------



## jezg (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't think you can tar all food bloggers with the same brush. Some are fantastic like Helen Graves @ Food Stories. Her humour and passion for food is infectious.

p.s. is this thread is veering toward Godwin's law?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 29, 2012)

jezg said:


> p.s. is this thread is veering toward Godwin's law?


 
Is it?

Like 'Josef Goebbels' Shoreditch food blog: today he checks out Brick Lane institution 'Beigel Bake' and finds it not quite to his taste'?


----------

